# Kitten has black stuff in nose??



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, got a new kitten about 6 weeks ago (he's 16 weeks old today) and he always had this black stuff in his nostrils, I thought it was just his nose pigment but today i realised it was kinda scabby and picked it off. That was in the afternoon, I just realised a couple of hours ago that it's starting to come back though??

Anyone know what this could be?

Also, he has a squidgy lump around where his vaccinations were given, it moves around if you push it and doesn't seem to bother him, any ideas?

Thanks!

Rach x


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

It's cat snot and wet food usually  the delights of being a cat owner, the lump after vaccination is quite common but do keep an eye on it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

The black stuff round your kitten's nose sounds to me like dried up crusted on food. When my girl was a kitten, she never washed her face properly and used to end up with dried food around her chin. I used to wash this off with a flannel dipped in warm water and a small amount of cat shampoo. Hold the warm flannel against the crusty area to soften it, and your kitten might allow you to gently pick it off.
With regards to the lump after vaccinating, it does happen sometimes, but there'd be no harm in contacting the vet who gave the vaccination to see if they'll check the lump over. If it is down to the vaccine, it should disappear in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My whites always get this  but it's probably only noticeable because they're white :lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

sequeena said:


> My whites always get this  but it's probably only noticeable because they're white :lol:


Yes, you'd think that, but my kitten that had a dirty chin is a black Oriental. She used to have a crusty brown beard  I'm pleased to say she washes her face properly now


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

When Spartacus was a kitten, you could always tell when she'd enjoyed her breakfast... she'd have a white chin with wet food mixed in (she's all black)

Even Hercules gets his dinner up his nose!

The lump sounds normal. Both of mine retained their lump for a couple of weeks. The vet struggled to get the needle in the scruff of his neck (thick skin apparently!) and having finally managed to, he had quite a lump on his neck. Its now gone down three weeks later.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay thanks everyone that's put my mind at ease  I'll keep a eye on the lump, his second vaccs were only just under 2 weeks ago. If it hasn't gone in a week or two then i'll ask the vet.

Thanks again  xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> She used to have a crusty brown beard


I though Paddy had pioneered that look, seems he has set a trend! I brush his gravy beard with weak Hibiscrub and a cheap soft toothbrush. He quite enjoys it!


----------

